# power steering pump pressure



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

will power steering pump pressure too high causing the power rack to leak?

my b11 running a GA16DS, the power steering rack keep on leaking, even the latest rack i change for only 2 months plus...it leaks again, on the joint where connect to the steering hub.

the power steering rack use is from B11, E15 engine, however the steering pump is for GA16DS engine...

do u guys think is the pressure that cause the rack to leak?

what solution should i take?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

wath kind of oil did you use ? ... is shouldnt leak unless it was badly installed/torn the seal off...


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

Check the joint. The coupler could be stripped and leaking fluid out.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you can tell if theres to much pressure, the steering will be very light taking little effort, and you'd hear the relief all the time prolly.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

if compare to previous with b11 pump, it's lighter to make a turn.....what kind of relief sound should i heard?

if it's really the over pressure issue, how to resolve it? will adding a cooler to lower the pressure help?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

malaysia_boy said:


> if compare to previous with b11 pump, it's lighter to make a turn.....what kind of relief sound should i heard?
> 
> if it's really the over pressure issue, how to resolve it? will adding a cooler to lower the pressure help?



usually the relief will hiss or squel. depends on how worn out it is. i'm not sure how to lower the pressure except use a lower flow pump that won't have as much pressure through the system.....or use bigger fluid lines with the same connectors that might lower pressure a little bit.....but usually the pressure is determined by the gear box/rack.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

how about bigger or smaller pully?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

malaysia_boy said:


> how about bigger or smaller pully?


thats true, i didn't think about that. if you lower the rpm on the pump then you'll lower the flow rate. only problem with that is to low and you might not get the pump lubricated properly.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

so, to lower the rpm of the pump,bigger or smaller pully?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

malaysia_boy said:


> so, to lower the rpm of the pump,bigger or smaller pully?



bigger pulley takes longer to go around. so bigger pulley


----------

